# August Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 August 2007)

Welcome one and all to the August stock tipping competition!  

This months competition is again proudly sponsored by IG Markets, Australia's original CFD provider. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. If you're looking to start with CFD's be sure to pay them a visit to see what they have to offer!

As usual there were some entrants who didn't qualify for the competition because they did not meet the entry criteria for one reason or another. If you feel as though you have been left out unfairly please contact me via PM.

The competition is put together late at night so as usual it's more than likely that I have made some errors once again. Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses. 

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Gurgler (1 August 2007)

Joe,

Two CME's - I believe mine was in first ..?


----------



## Joe Blow (1 August 2007)

Gurgler said:


> Joe,
> 
> Two CME's - I believe mine was in first ..?




I have removed Lachlan6's entry.


----------



## rub92me (1 August 2007)

Some other duplicates I can see in there: RMG, SYN, EPR - It must have been late Joe


----------



## Joe Blow (1 August 2007)

rub92me said:


> Some other duplicates I can see in there: RMG, SYN, EPR - It must have been late Joe




It literally takes hours!  I need to automate this process somehow. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## wllmtrish (1 August 2007)

Joe
I did not make the list of entrants although i (wllmtrish)requested AGS as my tip a couple of days ago.


----------



## nomore4s (1 August 2007)

Good start to the comp today. Could be the who loses the least comp this month, lol.


----------



## rub92me (1 August 2007)

wllmtrish said:


> Joe
> I did not make the list of entrants although i (wllmtrish)requested AGS as my tip a couple of days ago.



That would be because you don't meet the entry criteria: minimum 10 posts and 0.3 posts a day....


----------



## Love Zn (1 August 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Good start to the comp today. Could be the who loses the least comp this month, lol.




After today that's what I was thinking   Will be good watching which ones recover the best by the end of August (I hope)


----------



## AussiePaul72 (1 August 2007)

Love Zn said:


> After today that's what I was thinking   Will be good watching which ones recover the best by the end of August (I hope)




Yes true .......what a first day start :22_yikes: I think we all heard the gun and started running in the wrong direction :luigi: .....lol 

This is my first comp and I think its a great idea Joe, my congratulations to you. Apart from my competitive side, its great to read about and follow stocks that others investors think are ready to boom!!! Well done!!


----------



## nomore4s (1 August 2007)

Wow there's some green at the top, well done to the leaders. One is up 15%

Joe maybe you could keep a running spreadsheet or the likes after you open the comp up each month, just update it each night, might help to spread the load instead of taking hours to do it on one night.


----------



## rub92me (2 August 2007)

Only 6 entries with a positive return. That must be a new record . I'm doing rather well with 0% thanks to a suspension :. I dread to think what could happen when that gets lifted...


----------



## bvbfan (2 August 2007)

Typo on my pick, you've got me for RMG, instead of CGM


----------



## sam76 (6 August 2007)

I've never seen the competition look so bad!  

The competition has 92 entries. 
There are 5 positive and 87 negative tips. 
5.43% of all entries are currently returning a profit.


----------



## steven1234 (6 August 2007)

I think its time we had a woodern spoon award.  Competition for the woodern spoon is fierce this month!


----------



## Pat (6 August 2007)

steven1234 said:


> I think its time we had a woodern spoon award.  Competition for the woodern spoon is fierce this month!



Sure is Steven LOL!


----------



## nioka (7 August 2007)

sam76 said:


> I've never seen the competition look so bad!
> 
> The competition has 92 entries.
> There are 5 positive and 87 negative tips.
> 5.43% of all entries are currently returning a profit.




The month has a long wayto go yet.


----------



## doctorj (9 August 2007)

Can we end the month now please?


----------



## Gurgler (10 August 2007)

steven1234 said:


> I think its time we had a woodern spoon award.  Competition for the woodern spoon is fierce this month!




You've got my vote for that! At this rate I'm on target for a podium position!


----------



## Miner (12 August 2007)

Hi Joe
I registered my interest for August Competition and could not find my name.
Was there any entry fee or I missed something ?
Please advise

Regards

Miner


----------



## rub92me (12 August 2007)

Miner, You are (just) under 0.3 posts a day; that's why you didn't qualify....


----------



## BIG BWACULL (13 August 2007)

doctorj said:


> Can we end the month now please?



But now your only up 200%  :bowdown::bananasmi
and me lets just say im at


----------



## Happy (13 August 2007)

I am just curious, what are options for some posters who registered and didn't post for first few years of membership?

To take part in competition they would have to make an awful lot of posts, which for some might be discouraging.

Is there another way?

Could Joe just re-set the clock?


----------



## BIG BWACULL (14 August 2007)

Doctorj just barely in the lead with EGO up a measley %316 nearest rival is
canny %91 

and me i'm


----------



## Knobby22 (16 August 2007)

Doctor J is only 100% up now.


----------



## insider (17 August 2007)

Knobby22 said:


> Doctor J is only 100% up now.




yes... Only :

I wonder If Joe Blow will be able to fund this Months competition


----------



## rub92me (17 August 2007)

Ok, now we're down to only 3 entries with a positive return. The good doctorj is putting us all to shame :


----------



## doctorj (17 August 2007)

rub92me said:


> Ok, now we're down to only 3 entries with a positive return. The good doctorj is putting us all to shame :



The way it's looking finishing positive might be enough to win this month.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (17 August 2007)

doctorj said:


> The way it's looking finishing positive might be enough to win this month.




Congratulations Doctorj on a great pick in a very tough month. You'll certainly take some tracking down from this point. However, stranger things have happened and its not over till the fat lady sings!!!


----------



## springhill (17 August 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> However, stranger things have happened and its not over till the fat lady sings!!!




Casey Donovan?? (previous Australian Idol winner) Probably too busy eating to sing lol


----------



## doctorj (18 August 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Congratulations Doctorj on a great pick in a very tough month. You'll certainly take some tracking down from this point. However, stranger things have happened and its not over till the fat lady sings!!!



Absolutely.  What goes up...

Anyway, the real profit is in the buying, not in the stock tipping competition and I'm happy to report EGO was very kind to me.


----------



## Prem (21 August 2007)

Damm 

I keep forgetting to enter the stock tipping competitions

by the time i realise 

its too late


----------



## AussiePaul72 (21 August 2007)

doctorj said:


> Absolutely.  What goes up...
> 
> Anyway, the real profit is in the buying, not in the stock tipping competition and I'm happy to report EGO was very kind to me.




Yeah exactly right Doctor .... however, the stock tipping competition is a good bit of fun though .... this is my first one and enjoying it even though its been an extraordinary month.
I'm on RAU ... unfortunately it hit a short term peak the day the comp started .... and with the market slide i was sitting in 89th position on ladder there for a while .... lol .... but the SP is climbing back now and had a strong announcement yesterday which saw it gain 45%. I'm moving up through the pack now (even if i'm still in the negatives).... up to 53rd position today.... ROFL !!!! More announcements due in the next couple of weeks (see RAU thread) and if i end the month in the positives (above 0.043) i'll be more than happy as i got on this one at 0.035.
We still only have 5 stocks in the comp that are in the positives this month. I'd be interested to know how many people in the stock tipping comp think that they will end the month in the positives?


----------



## stormbringer (22 August 2007)

Unfortunately, this month is pretty much a right off for the most of us I feel. The market, in my humble opinion, has hit bottom, but is going to remain volatile through september. I'm on GDY, and if I'm lucky enough, they will update the market before the end of the month with details on the current drilling campaign. Only then will I think it possible for myself to break even. In saying that, if the results were released on a day where the bears were in control, even the most positive news will fall on deaf ears. GL to all


----------



## AussiePaul72 (28 August 2007)

Does anyone know when entries open for the September competition? Joe?

We are rapidly approaching the end of the month and the August competition. It would take an amazing change around to see the Doc lose it from here.... WELL DONE DOC 

I was just hoping to get into the positives or at least break even but i don't think thats going to happen ...lol ....so i'm looking forward to having another go in the September comp! Can someone fill me in as to when it opens please? Maybe Joe needs to answer this one?


----------



## Joe Blow (3 September 2007)

Well congratulations to both doctorj and canny for taking out first and second place in the August stock competition! doctorj finished the month with an astonishing 150% return with EGO while canny ended the month with an impressive 83.82% return with his selection CVI. Rounding out the top three was barney with CFR who achieved a return of 18.18% during August! 

Could both doctorj and canny contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all for the September competition!

Here are the final results for August:


----------



## doctorj (3 September 2007)

*doctorj does a celebratory streak around the forum*


----------



## rub92me (3 September 2007)

doctorj said:


> *doctorj does a celebratory streak around the forum*



I hope that doesn't mean running around naked?? Small children might be watching this forum. :


----------

